# Good Morning ~



## sharonm (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, I have only just found this great site.  We are going through our first ivf cycle & have the preg test tomorrow  - Arggggg!!!!

One question - I am in bed writing this btw, since egg collection more or less I have been soooooo bloated, in particular just below my ribs, and feel sick most of the time   My stomach feels as if I am carrying a couple of bricks - quite painfull, no I'll reiterate, very painfull.  The clinic advisises as long as I am passing water then its nothing much to worry about.  Is thiss quite normal?  I have taken nearly 2 weeks off work and so wasnt expecting to be feeling so bad.

Love to you all
Sharonm


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Sharonm,

Firstly welcome, and good luck for tomorrow.  

I'd ring your clinic again hun because it sounds like you might have OHSS (Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome) 

Are you drinking plenty of water?

Love and luck 
Kim.x


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Sharonm

I'll blow you some bubbles for luck
  


Kim.x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Sharonm,

Sorry that I can't help with your question, but just wanted to wish you TONS of luck for your test tomorrow.

let us know how you get on. 

Nix. xx


----------



## sharonm (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you

Sharon x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

good luck for your app 2moro  

cant really help with your question but im sure someone will reply who can  

best wishes and huggles
dakota xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Sharon 

Like others have said best to keep in touch with your clinic but also try drinking plenty of water,
 for tommorows testing  for a 

Whatever the result tommorow FF has something it can offer you in terms of friendship & support as we understand the difficulty in getting this far 
what are your reasons for needing tx and did you have IVF/ICSI and which clinic are you at ?

So with this in mind heres a few links to get you started but please post your news here too 

Bun in the Oven CLICK HERE
include sub boards for announcing a bfp!

Negative cycle (  its not needed)CLICK HERE

Wishing you Friendship  &   


Also, why not pop along to the chatroom when you get a minute  
it is good to talk to people in the same situation as yourself. 
We also have A Newbie Chat night

CLICK HERE

If you are unsure how to use the chatroom, 
then *Myself or Miss TC* will be happy to meet you in there 
at a pre-arranged time for a "one2one" session to familiarise you with the chatroom and its functions. 
Just let us know.


~Dizzi~


----------



## sharonm (Feb 21, 2007)

After yet another sleepless night I did the test at 4.30am, and it showed the faintest of faint blue positive line (just visable to the human eye LOL)  I then did another test with an old one that has an expiry date of Nov 06 - called first response and the result was positive -   So until I do yet another 'clear blue'test I cant get excited - or can I?  

I have been treated for IVF at Bath, and lucky to have it funded by the NHS - and feellike I have been through hell & back these last couple of scary weeks

Sharon x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

OMG I hope it is, my fingers are crossed and so are my toes  

Let us know how you get on huggles and bubbles
dakota xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Am keeping everything crossed for you Hun.

Keep us updated.

Nix.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds Like a positive to me 
Will your clinic do a blood test


----------



## sharonm (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been speaking to the clinic again this afternoon - more about my bloatiness than anything else, and they have told me to take paracetemol regulary + do another pt tomorrow morning, laying off the water throughout the night.  So all still to play for   I hope all this pain is worth it.  

Thank you all for being there - its been quite lonely this past week, and to top it of dh has been away on business so its just been me & the furkids.  He came back home earlier this afternoon with a pot of jelly sweets (I never eat jelly sweets) and a dog magazine - who said romance was dead??

Sharon x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive got everything crossed for you hun. We all hope its the BFP your looking for. Its must be quite scary and exciting at the same time,


Keep us informed
Huggles and bubbles
dakota xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sharon and welcome to the site 

Congrats on your BFP!

This site is fantastic for advice and support and u have been left some great links to try.

Kate xx​


----------



## sharonm (Feb 21, 2007)

I did another pt at 4am this morning - still not sleeping well   and the digital test said pregnant - yippeeeeee

Sharon


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sharon,

That is FANTASTIC news!!!

Am so happy for you hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep us updated.

Nix. xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sharon,

Keep us posted hun  

Huggles
dakota xx


----------



## sharonm (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you, this constant pain & no sleep all seems worth it now.

Best wishes to you all

Sharon x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Sharon just wanted to say Congratulations and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Love Jaybxx


----------

